# Slim Line Axiom Pigion Pounder



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello there everyone! My name is Levi, I'm new to the forum and for my first post I thought I would show off a few pesky pigions I got with my Slim Line Axiom I got from Nathan at Flippin' out Sling Shots. I don't eat pigions but my dog Chewy likes to!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

sweet looking ss! i wish i could pound the pigeons fro around here, they do nothing but dump on everything, maybe i will wouldnt want to eat these either.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't go wrong with that design. Good shootin bud.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

lovely sling and great shooting, welcome


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great to see the slingshot in action! Keep up the great shooting and don't let you dog get too fat...


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Nathan really does make some great looking and great shooting SS's.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shooting with a top of the line ss.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting ... pity to waste the pigeons on the dog!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting.

I like the narrative part; "I don't eat pigeons but my dog Chewy does."

It satisfies those that like to see that the game is not hunted just to make a kill. And satisfies Chewy.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Charles said:


> Very nice shooting ... pity to waste the pigeons on the dog!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles. Chewy sure doesn't think its a waste! He likes to bury them from the other dogs and eat them later. I've been trying to keep from being over run with them in the barns. They just dump on everything like newcon said. I don't mind a few but sometimes you gotta thin them out. A SS great for shooting around the cows to because it doesn't spook them.

Thanks Philly and Rayshot.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What size and what type of ball?


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

mr.joel said:


> What size and what type of ball?


These birds I shot with stones. I have also shot them with small hex nuts, marbles, and different sizes of steel and lead shot. Pretty much whatever is in my pocket.


----------

